

Playdar - Music Content Resolver - tzury
http://www.playdar.org/about.html

======
timdorr
I'm actually very excited about this. I run a coworking facility in Atlanta
(Ignition Alley) and we have a central music system that has just been Pandora
for now. But this presents us with new options that we wouldn't have before.
Primarily, I can start building out a music voting system to let those in the
space vote up music they want to hear from any source available to the system,
defaulting back to Pandora, if there's nothing left. It will be like iTunes DJ
+ Pandora for continual music awesomeness. I'm stoked to get started!

------
metabrew
Playdar is consuming most of my spare time at the mo :) We're pretty active on
the IRC channel (linked from the site) so join and say hello if you're
interested in investigating/using/contributing.

I'll be at the boston music hackday in november talking about Playdar too.

------
baroova
You featured on newscientist.
[http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn18070-innovation-
ultim...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn18070-innovation-ultimate-net-
jukebox-may-provoke-next-shift-in-music.html)

------
stevejohnson
I would love to try this, but the binaries are outdated and I do not care
enough to download a recent version of Erlang, or the other libraries it
requires. If anyone feels like building it for Intel, I would love to hear
about it.

~~~
metabrew
There is an experimental OS X package, you'd need to ask on IRC for it atm
(mxcl is crafting it). Windows packages will be next.

